# Stress dogs suffer when being dried !!



## lindahippy (May 8, 2010)

Hello everyone i'm back with another of those odd questions. 
This time i need to 'give examples of stress that can be caused by drying' to be honest i'm not sure what kind of 'stress' they are talking about, is it heat stress or some sort of everyday stress. 
Any suggestions will be helpful 
Thank you again in anticipation Linda


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lindahippy said:


> Hello everyone i'm back with another of those odd questions.
> This time i need to 'give examples of stress that can be caused by drying' to be honest i'm not sure what kind of 'stress' they are talking about, is it heat stress or some sort of everyday stress.
> Any suggestions will be helpful
> Thank you again in anticipation Linda


I would say the noise is probably the biggest cause of stress when using a high velocity dryer. Using cotton in the ears, or using a Happy Hoodie (google it) lessens the stress immensly. I don't cage dry, but dogs can certainly get overheated in them, which of course can be very stressful.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

There could be lots of different examples, but I'm a bit unclear on your question. Do you mean drying with a blower or drying off with a towel?

The sound, the heat, a person using a hand dryer can be seen as "looming" over a space sensitive dog etc.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Dogs can and do stress themselves out so much with drying. I wish owners (espeacially owners with dogs who need regular grooming) would teach their dogs from a young age about blow dryers ect. would save the dogs alot of stress.

I have had a few dogs get so stressed out they start to have nose bleeds (boy did I almost have a heart attack the first time that ever happened)

One dog had a seziur from stress on the drying table.

Both times the dogs never flailed around acting all crazy, or else I would have stopped. they stood like statues the whole time. then the seziure or nose bleed would happen.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't teach a dog from a young age if you adopt them as adults.

I always just use a couple of towels and let them air dry the rest of the way. One would likely be ok with a dryer, but she's a big dog. The other no way, it would be torture for her.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

The noise, the feel, and sometimes the heat, would be the 'stressors' I can think up regarding hy-vo dryers. 

I don't cage dry for the most part, unless a four legged client absolutely does not like the Hy-Vo dryer, despite me doing everything I can do to help him relax. When I do cage dry, it's with a non-heat type dryer, to prevent any breathing trouble, or heat related issues. 

Tank, I had a dog get a nosebleed when I went to pluck his ears!!! I had gotten one done, and he just FREAKED for the second one, sneezed, and blew blood everywhere! The next time he came in, I did his ears right away, instead of after clipping him in, and he was much better, but man was that an experience!!!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

My boy,...whenever he hears ANYONE turning on the blow dryer, makes haste to the bathroom...wether hes bone dry or not, he will sit politely just to get his "blow over"...he adores that probabally more than ANYTHING!! 
PS-I began doing this to him as a wee babe...he now associates it as some sort of "bonding" thing, which, makes it infinately much easier to wash & groom him


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

My poodle puppy that I had til I moved to AZ would jump in the tub at home; I didn't have to tie him, at work, either...he just sat in the tub and on the drying table. Lol! He didn't care for the grooming table though, and liked to sit when i wanted him to stand, so he did usually have to have atleast a belly band on when I groomed...he stayed on the table though, just liked to plop his rear down...Lol! But, yes, when they are done frequently dogs will usually get really good at it...all of my larger dogs, would jump into the tubs at work, and after toweled would jump up up onto the drying table...My poodle couldn't jump onto either, but he still knew the bathing room was a good place...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

TxRider said:


> Can't teach a dog from a young age if you adopt them as adults..


No, but as adults they can be taught not to fear it, and to tolerate it, even if they don't "like" it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> No, but as adults they can be taught not to fear it, and to tolerate it, even if they don't "like" it.


So true! Fortunately, all of mine were conditioned at a very early age (beginning at 4 wks. old), so they know the drill and pretty much nap during the process! lol


----------

